# Found pigeon help



## Lorisue777 (Dec 11, 2020)

We just found a white pigeon in downtown Waxahachie Texas with a green band on it, trying to read the band. We need help


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If you can read the band,there are places who can help find the owner.


----------



## Lorisue777 (Dec 11, 2020)

cwebster said:


> If you can read the band,there are places who can help find the owner.


CHN 2020 32 0400104 is the code on the band


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If he is a lost racing pigeon, the owner will probably not want him back. Have you put down food and water? Either keep him or get him adopted.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Here is a link to try to find the owner.they may not want him back so you may want to keep him or find him a home as Marina said. Thank you for helping him!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry, link didnt come through.go to american pigeon racing union. They will try to help find the owner.


----------

